

Tech Crunch Crashes under Apple Load? - prbuckley

Did anyone else get this...
Error establishing a database connection
When visiting Techcrunch at 10am today?
======
jacquesm
There are about 500 tech sites and they all have the 'iPad' on their front
page, and they all have more or less exactly the same stuff to say about it.

